# wandering cursor



## bearanne (May 4, 2009)

My cursor wanders as I am typing, no matter what software being used. For example, I could be typing

The quick brown fox...
but what may appear is:

The brquick own fox 
because the cursor relocated on its own; it may even jump a line above. Needless to say, this is really tingime-consuming and annoy [there it goes again]!

Any suggestions?
Thanks,
bearanne


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

You have a touch pad and are bumping it while you type, most likely.
Check in your mouse options for something like "Hide cursor while typing" or something else that would help. It's called all different things.


----------



## bearanne (May 4, 2009)

I followed your suggestion, but that option (hide cursor while typing) was already clicked. Thanks for your help...


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

Hmm... I just noted that it does the same thing on my mother-in-law's laptop that has that same option. Checking it doesn't actually seem to do anything.
The only other solution I can think of is to use a mouse and turn off the touchpad.
If it helps, then you know you were just bumping it.


----------



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you have a little ball thing in the middle of your computer (mostly found on laptops, but since you didnt specify im assuming you have it) then turn it off. On my laptop it was crooked and so it was always moving the mouse.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Usually from tapping the pad while typing, this is a typical problem on my hp laptop. Best way i say to fix it is to just switch off the pad while your typing.


----------

